# Can Dish Network 625 DVR be networked?



## Goattee (Aug 27, 2007)

As a longtime DirecTV subscriber I have augmented my DirecTiVO to turn on the USB port and allow networking of the device. Now my family is switching over to Dish Network.  

Does the Dish Network 625 have this ability? Are there any software tools or upgrades to support these DVR's?

Any ideas would be welcome!


----------



## pcasher (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi Goattee,

The 625 cannot be networked. The usb port I think was just used to copy shows to a hand held viewer. It does have two rf outputs one for each TV1 and TV2. I have it's predecessor and am able to combine these outputs using a splitter in reverse and feed it back to the cable wiring in the house, amplify it with an amplified 4 way splitter from Radio Shack, although Dish just shows a 4 way splitter in their manual, and using uhf remotes (extras bought from Ebay) that work through walls and floors am able to control and view outputs any where in the house. There are only two of us so there are no conflicts as to only having two outputs. I think it's cheaper that having different boxes and copying shows. The functionality of the dvr is accessible anywhere in the house. It's like having two dvrs in one.


----------



## Goattee (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for your feedback. The situation is that I live out of the US and the DVR will be living in California. I want a way to bring shows back home in Asia when I make occasional return trips to California.

Although I have a Slingbox, international bandwidth is unacceptable for peak times-- so I only use the Slingplayer to watch news shows and other time-sensitive content.


----------

